# أشكرك يا يسوع



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2010)

كلمه واحده أطلبها من الرب

أذكرنا يا قدوس متى جئنا فى ملكوتك

والآن يارب .... أزرع المحبه

فى القلوب التى باتت بالشرور

طهرنا قدسنا نقنا يارب
أحفظ شبابنا وبناتنا

وفرحهم

يارب أنا عارف مهما كانت خطايانا كالقرمز

تبيض كالثلج بحنانك

يا معين من ليس له معين أعنا

يا رجاء من ليس له رجاء

ألقى بخطايانا فى بحور النسيان

جددنا يارب وصفينا من كل شوائب الخطيه

شكرا لك يا يسوع على صبرك علينا




​


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2010)

*امين*

*ربنا يعوضك يا استاذي*

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 فبراير 2010)

> *جددنا يارب وصفينا من كل شوائب الخطيه
> 
> شكرا لك يا يسوع على صبرك علينا​*


*صلاة رائعة واجمل ما فيها البيتين دول 
لتصعد طلبتك كالبخور امام اللة 
الرب يبارك حياتك استاذنا​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *صلاة رائعة واجمل ما فيها البيتين دول
> لتصعد طلبتك كالبخور امام اللة
> الرب يبارك حياتك استاذنا​*


*


شكرا جدا للمرور الغالى

الرب معاكم




​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


*
الرب يببارك مروركم الرائع

شكرا





​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


*
الرب يببارك مروركم الرائع

شكرا





​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


*
الرب يببارك مروركم الرائع

شكرا





​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


*
الرب يببارك مروركم الرائع

شكرا





​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


*
الرب يببارك مروركم الرائع

شكرا





​*


----------



## christianbible5 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> كلمه واحده أطلبها من الرب
> 
> أذكرنا يا قدوس متى جئنا فى ملكوتك
> 
> ...


*صلاة من القلب حبيبي...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك ويحفظك من كل شر...*
*وليتمجد اسم الرب في كل حين...*
*وَلَنْ أَذْكُرَ خَطَايَاهُمْ وَتَعَدِّيَاتِهِمْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ».* 
*شكرا يا حبيبي يسوع...*
*ارجوك سامحني...*


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صلاة من القلب حبيبي...*
> *الرب يبارك حياتك ويحفظك من كل شر...*
> *وليتمجد اسم الرب في كل حين...*
> *وَلَنْ أَذْكُرَ خَطَايَاهُمْ وَتَعَدِّيَاتِهِمْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ».*
> ...


شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​


----------

